# Platy Problem



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Hello Fish Forums. It's me again. This time I'm having an issue with my platies. Here's a little background on my tank. The tank is a 10 gallon Fresh water aquarium complete with white gravel, 4 artificial/fake plants, 1 artificial/fake piece of driftwood, 1 skull decoration, a 5-15 filter, and 7 platies. (2 males, 5 females). 

Okay, there's the background of the tank, now onto the issue. My issue is 1 of my male platies is extremely peaceful. The other is extremely dominant. As you may have guessed, the dominant male shows his dominance and takes advantage of it. He chases around the peaceful male along with the females. He is most likely trying to mate but it seems rather aggressive. In an effort to try and fix this problem I rearranged the decor in the tank to try and provide a better place for the less dominant platies to hide. And it kind of worked. The peaceful male hides there, which is also bad seeing as they like to school and he is secluded from the rest of the platies. Now this quick fix no longer works. The dominant male will follow the peaceful male and attack him. (Attack as in what seems to be a tackle of some sort) And being as he is the peaceful one will run away only to be attacked again. 

Now I do realize that this tank is overstocked. So if you are going to restate that it is overstocked please just move on to another post. I bought the fish then realized it was overstocked. It was a rookie mistake and I don't need you to repeat that. Might I add I intend to remove them and relocate them all into a bigger tank when I get the funds to do so. 

Now what I am unsure about is what I am to do with this aggressive fish. Should I "Cull" it and simply squash the problem right there, which I'd hate to and don't think I could do just because of the fact that he is a healthy adult. Or should I try to make it work by doing something else. Keep in mind that I do not have another tank to move this male into. 

Thank you for your help in advance as I do know how helpful you all are here.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Get rid of him. Give him back to the petshop, or give him to another hobbyist.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Get rid of him. Give him back to the petshop, or give him to another hobbyist.


Well, I will not be able to go to the petstore for at least 5 or so more days. And I am not really in touch with any other fish hobbyists in my area.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

UPDATE: A female is now agitated and acting aggressively.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Seperate the problem male, if you don't have a breeder box you can even use a fish net hanging the net part in the water and put the handle along top the edge of the tank. or even a bag pegged to the side of tank.
After a week of isolation he might be ok, but if not you might have to get rid of him.


----------

